# Spalting action-done



## bill (May 21, 2004)

turned out a bowl shaped coin dish/potpourri thing 

Put this wood up over a year ago. Inside has 3 coats of poly and outside has 2 coats of tung oil. No buffing or polishing


----------



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

Sweet Change Bowl!! I love spalted wood!!! Great work Bill!!!


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Wow! That's beautiful Bill...great work.

TH


----------



## lady linda (Nov 25, 2008)

Nice ! Is that poly brush on or the " wipe on "?


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

lady linda said:


> Nice ! Is that poly brush on or the " wipe on "?


Minwax fast drying clear polyurethane. What I did this time was to just pour some inside, then hand turn the bowl around covering all the spaces then setting level to dry, the extra poly went to the center and spread out nice.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Beautiful work, bill....luv that spalting...Kudos


----------



## FishBone (Oct 11, 2004)

Very nice Bill.





FishBone


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

Lookin' good - hard to beat spalted wood.​


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

Gotta' love spalted wood! Is that local or store bought and what type?? Keep 'em coming. gb


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

maple I think, the tree was down and he wanted it gone, so I took this piece and put it away..the rest went bye bye, sure wish I had more


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

So far all my spalting experiments have resulted in just plain grey wood. Those black lines are grade AAA spalting my friend. You did real good ! 
Did it sit outside ?


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

actually it sit behind the washing machine in the laundry room LOL forgot all about it 

I had a gear go out on the washing machine last week, found it back there when I pulled everything out to replace that gear


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Speaking of spalting. Viking you need to make a trip down here and pick up some of the hackaberry before it goes to far and gets punky.


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

You need to get a lathe up and running so you can put it to good use.







I've been so busy lately I haven't had time to do anything with what I have. Maybe I can get down there before it goes to waste unless anyone else can get there and use it.


----------

